
Project Stream - nice_byte
https://blog.google/technology/developers/pushing-limits-streaming-technology/
======
bdz
Alternatives

Geforce Now [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/geforce-
now/](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/geforce-now/)

Parsec [https://www.parsecgaming.com/](https://www.parsecgaming.com/)

Make your own with EC2 [https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-faster-run-
your-ow...](https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-faster-run-your-own-
highend-cloud-gaming-service-on-ec2.html)

------
remir
Google certainly has the infrastructure and engineering talent to pull this
off. I'm curious to see the results of this experiment.

~~~
Tetris1
It will be discontinued as major of G's startups :)

------
chespinoza
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ Sorry, this project is currently open in the U.S. only

------
benologist
Other than invasive data collection and overlayed advertising what could
Google possibly add to game streaming?

~~~
advisedwang
Allow you to run a game on $200 hardware that would usually require $1200
hardware.

~~~
benologist
That's been a thing for years already as bzd referred to, with a mature open
source client already waiting to be installed on devices as small as an rPi.

[https://github.com/moonlight-stream](https://github.com/moonlight-stream)

Steam does this all directly too now, from pc-to-pc and to Android and soon
iOS.

------
indubitably
Further efforts to bifurcate the browser market. Keep it classy, Google.

